# Cat trees on ebay



## Sabrina767 (Sep 5, 2014)

Does anyone here have any experience ordering one of those awesome looking cat trees on ebay? 
There are a bunch that are good price and free shipping.....


----------



## DaveMB (Jan 9, 2014)

I ordered mine from Amazon as it was cheaper than eBay but I suspect if you buy from a seller with good feedback then the experience should be pretty much the same on both sites.

In my experience I always seem to receive items faster from Amazon than I do from eBay.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Yes! I ordered my big cream cat tree for $69 with FREE shipping. It arrived within 1-2 days (faster than Amazon Prime, it shipped the same day when I ordered it at 1am and arrived the next day, so pretty much one day shipping) and is AWESOME quality! I am so pleased with it! The shipping time varies by location, they have a map down in the item description with estimated days of shipping based on your location.

Here's the one I purchased, from the exact seller as well.
Cat Tree 80" Condo Furniture Scratching Post Pet Cat Kitten House High Quality | eBay

My cats actually like the eBay cat tree more than my $100 one from Amazon. The eBay one is a bit taller as well. 

The tree is really great quality, the only part that does seem to wear down is the little house in the middle toward the bottom. It can get a bit wobbly if kitties jump off of it a lot.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Woops, too late to edit my post, but here's some photos of my good 'ole eBay cat tree! Ellie and Tootsie modeling it, of course.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Mandy & Ellie-that is an awesome looking cat tree!


----------



## Sabrina767 (Sep 5, 2014)

Your kitties are gorgeous! 
That's the tree!!!

Thanks.
Sabrina


----------



## crystalnicole (Sep 8, 2014)

I also agree that Amazon seems to be a good bet. I just got my Lulu a really great one from there and she LOVES it. Good quality and only about $70 bucks or so. The seller is called 'Go Pet' and they have a ton of variety with decent prices. Here's their Amazon store: Amazon.com: Go Pet Club: Pet Supplies









Crystal


----------



## Arvada (Aug 25, 2014)

My boyfriend just ordered this cat tree from eBay, and we are so excited to get it! It only cost $65.00 with free shipping, which I thought was a good deal. Hope it arrives soon.


----------



## KittyCatKate (Dec 5, 2014)

Mandy and Ellie said:


> Woops, too late to edit my post, but here's some photos of my good 'ole eBay cat tree! Ellie and Tootsie modeling it, of course.


Love your cats! They are adorable and fluffy 

I had almost the same tree but had to downsize last year. It was all beat up from the younger boy. He trashed it in 3 years. haha


----------



## snapeyx (Jan 1, 2015)

Sabrina767 said:


> Does anyone here have any experience ordering one of those awesome looking cat trees on ebay?
> There are a bunch that are good price and free shipping.....


I ordered one from eBay and when it showed up it was nothing like the photo - a lot smaller than I thought it would be too 

In Australia we have limited options because it's either not available here or the shipping costs makes it far too expensive. I somehow managed to find an amazing cat tree made from carpet which doubles are a giant scratcher. My boys love it. A man in my area makes them in his spare time using carpet off-cuts from his job. And he donates 10% of the profit to the shelter I foster for. Try Googling to see if anyone in your area makes them. Way easier to buy it already assembled.


----------

